# zukunft



## deliveli1973 (30. Dezember 2010)

was meint ihr wie die zukunft der spiele aussehen wird?


----------



## Sash (30. Dezember 2010)

in wieviel jahren?
innerhalb der nächsten 10 nicht viel anders als jetzt..


----------



## deliveli1973 (30. Dezember 2010)

ja ich meine so allgemein was sich so ändern wird 
vielleich was wir heute in einem gehäuse packen, werden wir in zukunf in den händen halten können ^^


----------



## Pagz (30. Dezember 2010)

Ja klar wird das irgentwann so sein. Da muss man glaube ich nicht viel darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Sash (30. Dezember 2010)

naja nen laptop kann man auch in händen halten.. seit mitte der 80iger hat sich das grundkonzept kaum geändert.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Dezember 2010)

In zwei Jahren bringt Nintendo das Holodeck auf den Markt.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Januar 2011)

deliveli1973 schrieb:


> was meint ihr wie die zukunft der spiele aussehen wird?



Ich denke, dass sich Entwickler mit der Zeit wieder von den Konsolen abwenden und wieder mehr für den PC programmieren werden.

 Es werden weitere Spiele rauskommen die an Crysis erinnern, der Fotorealismus lässt allerdings noch länger auf sich warten (aufgrund zu wenig Leistungsfähigkeit und co.)


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Januar 2011)

Wen interessiert der PC, wenn man ein Holodeck hat? 

Ne, mal ernsthaft...
Wenn Nintendo die nächste Konsole raus bringt, könnte von der Steuerung wieder etwas ganz neues kommen, das später dann von Sony und Microsoft kopiert/verbessert wird und dann werden sicher viele Entwickler auf den Zug aufspringen.

Viele von denen freuen sich ja über den 3DS.


----------



## montecuma (23. Januar 2011)

Naja Bewegungsteuerung ist ja noch recht jung und wird schon noch nen Weilchen gemolken werden wollen. Dann 3D-Kram wahrscheinlich - auch wenn ich eigentlich drauf verzichten könnte/werde. Browser/Flashkram wird bessere Grafik bekommen (steht und fällt warscheinlich mit der Internetgeschwindigkeit... mit 1 Mbit kommt man da nicht arg viel weiter momentan. Weitere Entmündung - garkeine Rechte mehr an Games/Daten --> alles kommt direkt aus der Cloud und bleibt auch da.


----------

